# Chokoloskee/ENP January



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Enjoy the friendships & the trips!! Thx for sharing.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Video is not available, at least from iphone.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice vid Ryan.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

That looks like an AWESOME trip. I might need to add something like that to my to-do list...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That was a great video. Very creative. One question how did you charge your TM batteries


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome video!!!

Makes me start planning another trip to the Glades.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Used my trolling motor a lot. Never needed to charge it. Only use it on 2 or 3 no need to go faster with it. 

The 55lb thrust is awesome on my sled.  
Only 1 tm battery
1 starter battery
I do have the capability for the etec to charge it on long runs. 50amps.


----------



## mmaher (Jul 16, 2013)

Pretty awesome!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> Pretty awesome!!


Thx for the views and comments guys. That trip is always a blast. Doing another soon. Probably only 2 or 3 nightier though.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Would love to join you next time if possible. Chokoloskee is only an hour away so I could meet up with you. Always love to camp in the glades.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I can't get it play either on iOS. We were down there at the same time. The fishing was great! We were staying in Glades Haven for 7 days. And had planned on camping a few days. But that cold front ruined those plans. We weren't prepared for 30 degree temps at night


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

nice.  yeah we were prepared. had a 30 degree sleeping bag  nice and cosy.  We only saw one other boat while we were out there.


----------

